# info on cancer registry work



## LSpangler (Dec 20, 2007)

Has anyone worked on cancer registries?   I would like to know more about what this type of work entails.


----------



## pdxgal (Dec 21, 2007)

*Cancer Registry Work*

I will be visiting our local state registry next month and will be happy to share what I find out.  Have you checked out the National Cancer Registrars web site http://www.ncra-usa.org/.  There is quite a bit of information there about the work and certification etc.  

Kathy


----------

